
Open Water–The Internet of Visible Thought - kensai
https://www.edge.org/response-detail/26632
======
kensai
"Recording more and more images and corresponding brain patterns boosts the
vocabulary in the individual’s visual dictionary of thought. Accuracy greatly
increases with the quantity and quality of data and of the decoding
algorithms. Jepsen has persuaded me that this is realisable within a decade,
within the cost points of consumer electronics, and in a form that appeals to
non-techies. Laborious techniques and huge, power-hungry, multi-million-dollar
systems based on magnetic fields will be succeeded by optical techniques where
the advantages of consumer electronics can really assert themselves; the power
of AI algorithms will do the rest. This science-fiction future is not only
realisable, but because of enormous potential benefits, will inevitably be
realised."

So, portable mind readers for the rest of us! :D

